# winter riders



## railroadron (Sep 1, 2012)

How many of you real train riders ride all winter long? How many of you love desolate and miserably cold places? Whats your favorite season to ride and why?


----------



## keg (Sep 1, 2012)

winter cuz my beer stays cold


----------



## Earth (Sep 2, 2012)

have not ridden freight trains, but i love solo kayaking all winter long here in new england, because there is a silence you get in the winter which you never get at any other time of year, not too mention everything is sharper, clearer, the sunrise/sunsets are spectacular.... even when that wind is howling, it is pure and all you hear is the wind, you are one with the elements, you never feel more alive, and best of all: almost never run into another human being....
i would imagine everything mentioned here would also apply to those ridding the rails during the winter.
granted, you hear the sound of the rolling stock among other obvious things, just like i hear the sounds of the sea, but still.... the is definately something magical about ghe winter which never occurs any other time of year.
its got to he great being on a freight train in the winter....
too bad the maybrook line is no more, that went right by my roost and now with winter coming, this thread got me thinking........


----------



## iamalouse (Nov 16, 2012)

I want more responses to this one...


----------



## machzorton (Nov 16, 2012)

Planning to ride all winter because my job didn't work out. Gathering up some warmer stuff right now, headed south though. Got into Winnipeg tonight (-7C 19F right now) Will be figuring out border crossing over the next few days, hopefully before it get much colder.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 23, 2012)

I love winter riding. I can wear all my clothes so my pack is lighter. There are less poeple on the rails, etc. 

I also love being in more northern places in winter. Wyoming, Idaho, Kansas, even West Texas is pretty chilly in the winter at night. Love it. Less people, bigger kickdowns. I tend to get adopted and housed up more. I'm currently in South Texas where it is warm but I'm heading back up to the Midwest soon after the new year.


----------



## halfawake (Oct 16, 2013)

Ive actually only traveled in the summer time once, which ruled my pack was so light! I do usually go more SouthWest or NorthWest (which is pretty mild or moderate)...the coldest night ever was in San Antonio, 10 degree windchill plus whatever gets added on from those tunnels which the wind just blew right through! We actually decided not to ride that time and hitched on to Houston. 
I just quit my job and am planning on riding the high line from WA east as far as I wanna go before turning back starting oh Nov 2 or something. I'm a little nervous about the weather extremes I might meet there I think it'll be colder than what I'm used to....but I've been gearing up and am fairly confident and I'm not bringing my dog this time. Anyone have suggestions for riding through Mt and ND through Nov? Problems with frozen water or food? Orrrrr tips for preventing that? Whoo I'm excited it's been over a dang year since I been on a train fuck.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 28, 2013)

i was in chicago and mid oct and damn near froze my ass off gettin outta there with icy rain sleet i guess ridin an IM was headin south. i like to stay where the weather is temperate. i dont have cold weather gear so i try for north in the summer and south for the winter. like a bird.


----------



## fade (Dec 8, 2013)

Def winter, there's an eerie peacefulness and calm in between trains. Also the yards aren't so hot due to lower oogle traffic. As stated above kickdowns are better too.


----------



## Warren Buffet (Dec 9, 2013)

No bugs


----------



## crustythadd23 (Dec 11, 2013)

I definitely prefer winter riding. Like most people have said not as hot with dumb asses coming through. Can actually enjoy riding trains and enjoy being in towns. People are always nicer and lot more helpful in situations. ANd gotta love those fat kick downs! Love that snow!


----------

